# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  NOD32

## HARON

Здесь обсуждаем версии и проблеммы этого всем известного антивирусника.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Вылаживаем последние версии.

ESET NOD32 Antivirus Business Edition 32-bit Windows RUS Build 4.0.437.0

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

И ESS выложите для комплекта.

----------


## Stych

ESET NOD32 Antivirus для: 1 компьютера. До: 10 июля 2009. с журнала Chip Украина / Июнь 2009

Логин: EAV-15165323
Пароль: k8bp5bsr7n

----------


## Sanych

*NODLogin* подставляет пароль в анивирус прямо с нета. Для начала обязательно очистите в антивирусе поля Имя пользователя и Пароль. Потом запскаете NODLogin и через пару секунд у вас новый ключ в антивире.
Антивирусы его палят как хак софт, не пугайтесь.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## HARON

> И ESS выложите для комплекта.


Пожалуйста!         [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Версия 417,попозже выложу поновее.

----------


## HARON

ESET NOD32 Smart Security Business Edition 32-bit Windows RUS Build 4.0.437.0

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Пользуйтесь,это новейшая версия!

----------


## Sanych

Кто пользуется ESS. Какая на сегодняшний день самая последняя версия??

----------


## Stych

Я качал последний недавно "essbe_nt32_rus_40424". Но последняя версия вроде такая ESET Smart Security 4.0.442.

----------


## Sanych

Может кто выложит тогда самую последнюю русскоязычную??

----------


## HARON

> Может кто выложит тогда самую последнюю русскоязычную??


Смотри мой пост вверху! На сегодняшний день,это новейшая русскоязычная версия,доступная мне для скачивания.

----------


## Sanych

* NOD32 Update Viewer для версии 4.0 и выше.*

    * Поддерживаемые языки: Русский, Английский, Украинский (перевод от PAShYCh), Болгарский (mirgogo), Чешский Словацкий (Davis), Немецкий (Diabolo01), Испанский.
    * Показывает содержимое обновлений на всех серверах компании Eset и их зеркалах.
    * Показывает версии реальных файлов (не из update.ver).
    * Проверяет и обновляет список серверов Eset.
    * Сравнивает содержимое обновлений с текущим зеркалом (новые - зелёным; устаревшие - красным).
    * Показывает, на каких серверах находится Trial обновление.
    * Восстанавливает имена файлов при настройке на зеркало NOD32.
    * Создаёт зеркало с восстановлением имён.
    * Создаёт зеркало по реальным файлам серверов Eset.
    * Создаёт зеркало с любыми доступными языковыми версиями программных компонентов (v2.x).
    * В режиме авто, каждый час проверяет и обновляет зеркало, с перебором паролей (запускается в systray).
    * Однократно запускает авто-обновление (с параметром "auto" в командной строке).
    * Перед обновлением зеркала ищет обновления в установленном NOD32 (оптимизирует трафик).
    * Создаёт зеркало по установленному NOD32 v2.x (с параметром "this" в командной строке).
    * Создаёт триальное зеркало (для любителей).
    * Полноценно переключает NOD32 из коммерческого режима в триальный и обратно (v2.x, v3.x).
    * Синхронизирует текущее зеркало с FTP зеркалами.
    * Запускает соответствующую внешнюю программу после обновления любого зеркала.
    * Тестирует серверы на наличие обновлений, с последующим добавлением их в список зеркал.
    * Проверяет пароли на возможность скачивания различных версий инсталляторов NOD32 (Home, Business...).
    * Проверяет пароли из текстового (ANSI) или DBF файла.
    * Проверяет окончание срока действия паролей (новые ключи ESET вносит в базу с опозданием).
    * Сохраняет текущие пароли в текстовые и DBF файлы.
    * Скачивает любые доступные версии инсталляторов NOD32 (Home, Business...).
    * Добавляет компоненты из инсталляторов NOD32 v2.x (правой кнопкой по первой строчке)
    * Переносит имя и пароль из NOD32 в NOD32view.
    * Переносит имя и пароль из NOD32view в NOD32 (v2.x, v3.x).
    * Поддерживает работу через Proxy Server (могут возникнуть проблемы с FTP).
    * Работает с зеркалами по HTTP, HTTPS и FTP.
    * Работает с зеркалами с авторизацией (...tp://username:password@host...).
    * Работает без NOD32.
    * Работает под Windows Vista.
    * Модуль DrWEBview.dll, создаёт зеркало и обновляет базы CureIt(DrWEB).
    * Модуль AVZview.dll, создаёт зеркало и обновляет базы AVZ.
    * Модуль KAVview.dll, создаёт зеркало и обновляет базы AVPTool.
    * Модуль TRview.dll, создаёт зеркало и обновляет базы Trojan Remover. 

Скачать - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## HARON

И сколько же весит сие чудо извращенной програмистской мысли?

----------


## Vanya

эммм...ну вроде как 1 Мб

----------


## Asteriks

*ESET NOD32 Smart Security Home Edition 32-bit Windows RUS Build 4.0.437.0* 
Pасскажите, пожалуйста, про настройки, только попроще, чтобы дошло...  Где там какие галочки ставить, где не ставить?
И если скачивать с Уваги, то какую версию НОДа? Эта годится, о которой я спрашиваю?
Помогите с настройками, а то в неумелых руках толку с этого НОДа...

----------


## Pasha_49

ESET NOD32 Smart Security Business Edition 32-bit Windows RUS Build 4.0.437.0, лучше такую, тут все настройки и возможности. У меня настройки под себя. Отключаю лишнее в планировщике, убираю заставку при загрузке. В настройках обновления, указываю бесплатный сайт с обновлениями, или папку с базами, или если ключ введу то официальный сайт указываю. !!!Так же в настройках "*Система своевременного обнаружения*" снимаю галочку(выключаю), чтоб не проверяло наличие ключей, или не исправность их. Вообще ключи не нужны, если постоянно обновляться с папки, а обновляться удобно прогой *NOD32view*(по платнику), которая качает обновления в папку, а потом из этой папки обновляется нод, если в настройках указать туда адрес. Ещё фаервол можно переключать в 3 режима: Автоматический(блокирует вроде из вне поключения, а от тебя пропускает всё), и интерактивный(я его использую, только надо добавить приложения, которыым разрешено выходить в инет.)

----------


## Asteriks

Спасибо, скачала по твоему совету. Что там в планировщике оставить? Автоматическое обновление через час? И проверка файлов при входе в систему? Или ещё что-то? А с фаерволом что? У меня пока на автомате. Каким приложениям ты разрешаешь выход в Интернет?  А на пароль внимания не обращать?
Обновление я настроила, на Уваге почитала. В системе своевременного обнаружения галочку сняла.  Заставку при загрузке тоже убрала. А больше ничего не настраивала.  
Поучи меня немножко, Паша. В настройке Антивируса для Выхода в Интернет нужно прописывать что-нибудь, какие-нибудь порты?
И последнее. Значок есть SysRescue. С ним надо что-то делать? Он говорит, что не работает у меня.

----------


## Pasha_49

В планировщике я оставляю только авто обновление при модемном соединении, чтоб он не ругался, а сам указываю в серверах папку на компе. Проверка при входе это по желанию, я отключил для более быстрой загрузки. Фаервол поставил в интерактивный режим. И при попытке любого приложения соединиться с инетом, вылазит окно с запросом на разрешение. Для браузеров, icq агентов, мирки, одного системного процесса(возможно сразу запросит) я ставлю галочку запомнить, и разрешить. После этого запросы на эти приложения не появляются. А всё что левое я запрещаю, и ставлю запомнить. Настроек инета никаких не надо, только если с платника обновляться, то сервера для обновлений можно добавить. А вот файлик для кражи ключей, для палтника

----------


## HARON

А вообще-то я советовал бы ставить отдельно например ESET NOD32 Antivirus Business Edition+фаер. Так как фаер у ESS откровенно слабый.

----------


## Pasha_49

Это если бояться всяких атак и троянов. В интеррактивном режиме нечего бояться. Фаер нода тестировался в автоматическом режиме, когда он почти выключен, и мало что делает. Эх... Было бы класно еслиб нод с каспером объеденились, от каспера фаервол и способность лечить. Цены б ему не было)

----------


## HARON

> Эх... Было бы класно еслиб нод с каспером объеденились, от каспера фаервол и способность лечить. Цены б ему не было)


Ты что фантастики начитался?

----------


## Sanych

*ESET Smart Security Business Edition 32-bit Windows RUS Build 4.0.467.0* - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## HARON

ESET NOD32 Antivirus Business Edition 32-bit Windows RUS Build 4.0.474.0 


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Alex

*Small Finder Key_1.11.08*
Кто пользуется Нод32 и обновлятся с официалки.
Чтобы не искать ключи, то вот прога.
Запускаете её и через 10 секунд у Вас в текстовике новые ключи.
Работает суперски. 

Ключи будут лежать в NOD32pass.txt после запуска проги.
После каждого запуска старые ключи вытираются и обновляются на новые.
С этой прогой Вы сами можете давать другим новые ключи.
Ссылка для скачивания: freespace.by

----------


## Mouse

Рабочие ключи для обновления Eset NOD32 и Eset Smart Security на сегодня:
Версия вирусной базы на сегодня: 6086
Время обновления (проверки): 02. 05. 2011 в 00:30

Для Антивирус NOD32:
Имя  - EAV-44849054
Пароль - mjmskh354d

Имя - EAV-41985901
Пароль - cm6tua34f6

Имя  - EAV-44608758
Пароль  - hs5r5had7x


Для Eset Smart Security:

Имя  - EAV-44616882
Пароль - 7khrrmje3f

Имя - EAV-44662880
Пароль - uxx6jdfubn

Имя  - EAV-44679941
Пароль  - xe24rxf4u8

Сам пробывал, всё работает!

----------


## SDS

Три месяца я НОДом попользовался, надоел он мне вечными проблемами с обновлениями и тупыми карантинами, и вернулся я на свою старую Авиру.
Правда, в Авире - фри  - файервол не предусмотрен, а так за 2года, что пользовался в обшей сложности - ни одного вируса на комп не пустила!!!

----------


## Sanych

> Правда, в Авире - фри - файервол не предусмотрен


Там и русский язык не предусмотрен, и это его главная беда.

----------


## Mouse

Рабочие ключи для обновления Eset NOD32 и Eset Smart Security на сегодня:
Версия вирусной базы на сегодня: 6152
Время обновления (проверки): 26. 05. 2011 в 00:30
*
Для Антивирус NOD32:*
Имя  - EAV-44849054
Пароль - mjmskh354d

Имя - EAV-44695913
Пароль - 4m2fj7hbmd

Имя  - EAV-44770006
Пароль  - j528dtaucd


*Для Eset Smart Security:*

Имя  - EAV-44616882
Пароль - 7khrrmje3f

Имя - EAV-44662880
Пароль - uxx6jdfubn

Имя  - EAV-44679941
Пароль  - xe24rxf4u8

----------


## Mouse

Свежие ключики..(12,06,2011)
*Для Антивирус NOD32:*
Имя  - EAV-44849054
Пароль - mjmskh354d

Имя - EAV-44695913
Пароль - 4m2fj7hbmd

Имя  - EAV-44770006
Пароль  - j528dtaucd

*Для Eset Smart Security:*

Имя  - EAV-44616882
Пароль - 7khrrmje3f

Имя - EAV-44662880
Пароль - uxx6jdfubn

Имя  - EAV-44679941
Пароль  - xe24rxf4u8

----------


## Mouse

Рабочие ключи для обновления Eset NOD32 и Eset Smart Security на 29.07.2011 (сегодня)

Имя  - EAV-49666787
Пароль -jdnkcnu556

Имя - EAV-49666788
Пароль - cueb8p6kej

Имя  - EAV-49666790
Пароль  - 48un7b62ue

----------


## SDS

*Sanych*, 
Два года уже русскоязычной пользуюсь, сейчас "платную" поставил - премиум, с файерволом, то же, блин, карантинит все кряки...
Приходится отключать.
Но ключи нормальные - на полгода.

----------

